# Ordered my new Projector!!



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I finally sold my old projector (Epson 710HD)..it had about 1200 hours on it and I got $300 for it.
I took that $300 and put it straight toward my new one 
I wanted full 1080p and 3D this time, so I wound up purchasing the Epson Powerlite 2000.
I wanted to stay with Epson for their warranty and excellent customer service, but I told the wife I would stay under 1k bucks.
It will be here on Monday and I can't wait to hook it up!!!..Will there be a big difference between my old 720p projector and the new 1080p one??..I sit 12 feet away from the 100" screen, so I dont know if I will be able to tell much of a difference, but can't wait to see what 3D looks like!!!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Make sure you post up how you like your new projector! I also sold my old Epson 1080 for $300 with about 1500 hours on it, but I went with the BenQ w1070 as it ended up costing me a little more than a replacement bulb for my old 1080. I am sure you will be very happy with your new Epson, plus the overnight replacement warranty is a great thing to have.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks buddy--How do you like the BenQ??..It was on my short list as well, but the epson won, because I was afraid of the "rainbow effect"..Have you noticed any??


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Horrorfan33 said:


> Thanks buddy--How do you like the BenQ??..It was on my short list as well, but the epson won, because I was afraid of the "rainbow effect"..Have you noticed any??


I am happy with the BenQ other than a cricket sound it makes... I returned the first one, and now the 2nd one is doing the same.  Luckily I don't hear it when we watch movies. :T

I have seen the rainbows once in a great while but they don't bother me at all anymore. I only see them when I look away during a scene, and it is only for a split second. :T


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Got it in today!!..Very happy with the picture right out of the box, but would love to see some other calibration settings..The brightness and picture quality looks awesome!!..Have not checked out the 3D yet,because I dont have the right type of glasses 
One downside is the zoom..I cant fit it into my current 100" screen. I have it all the way back as far as I can go (12')..I will have to build and new frame and repaint the wall, or just buy a fixed frame screen (if the wife allows)


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on your new projector!! I would like to pick one up someday,but, need the room first.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just a quick follow up..Here is the review I left on amazon..
I have owned this for only 5 days and so far everything is GREAT!!..I had the Epson 710HD before I bought this one, the picture is much better since I'm now at 1080p instead of 720p.
I was contemplating this one and the BenQ 1070, but I can't deal with the "Rainbow Effect" of the DLP projectors and Epson is a 3LCD.
It's very bright, especially if you can make your room dark...I can make my room completely dark and it was almost too bright...
The contrast is above average, but the blacks could still be a little darker.
The picture quality and colors are excellent.
The fan noise is very quiet and I don't even notice it,when I'm watching a movie in ECO mode..In regular mode, it can be a little distracting,but nowhere near as noisy as some models. I always have it in ECO mode anyway, so no biggie 
The size is about the same as the 710HD,just slightly bigger (about an inch)..It does feel a little heavier and better made.
The controls are very to use and if you are familiar with Epson, then its a breeze..I also like the on screen menu on this one, as it is a small box in the upper right corner, instead of taking up half the screen.
The 3D looks excellent!!..the projector is bright enough to show a beautiful 3D picture, especially in a dark room.
My only complaint so far, is that for some reason, the power switch does not work, but the remote powers it on just fine..I have contacted Epson about this to see if there is a setting to control this, or if there is something wrong with the unit itself...waiting to hear back from them.
Another reason I chose this, was for Epson's awesome customer service and warranty programs, they are the best.
Overall, I would give this projector a solid 4.5 stars out of 5..GREAT bang for the buck!!!
I also built a bigger screen and now have it at 106"


----------



## jdhatfield (Jan 2, 2014)

Awesome, congrats on your new toy! Which DVD player are you using for the 3D content? Any issues with the brightness when in 3D mode?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

jdhatfield said:


> Awesome, congrats on your new toy! Which DVD player are you using for the 3D content? Any issues with the brightness when in 3D mode?


Thanks!..I'm using a PS3 as my 3D blu ray player.
The brightness is very good when in 3D mode, especially in a dark room!!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anybody else have this projector as well??..Would love to see someone else's calibration settings...I'm getting a little blur on the right side of the screen, when I adjust the rest of the screen...


----------

